# I would like to see your Group Shots



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*Can't wait for summer*

This is a shot of Abby and her friends at the river. I don't remember what they were looking at. :wavey:


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

patiently waiting at the beach


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are a couple of mine ...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's the best I can do. Carson and his cousin(?) MacGyver(in-laws golden).


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Kali, my Lab still doesn't quite know what to think about Chase. On the one hand, he's a noisy, frantic, bouncy little nuisance. On the other, he plays a mean game of bitey face and gets into more trouble than she does.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

These are the best I can do for "groups":

Augie and his friend Rocky:









Augie (left) and his sister, Macey:











You might also enjoy the section of the picture gallery called *Golden Retriever Group Photos *


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

JimS, I LOVE that second pic of Chase and Kali!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Borzoi, Whippets, and Goldens! Oh My!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie and Katie (13 yrs old this year)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Here are mine:
My golden and my black&tan hovawart,playing and some groupe pictures.


----------



## Emily/Jarrett (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is several of our group. Cat not included
These shots include (not in this order)
Bailey, Tina, Murphy, Gracie


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

How could i forget this one....Carson and RickGibbs' Samson...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/97636-post16.html


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are all great. Golden duos are just so natural. Keep them coming.


----------



## Angela Mina (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's one of Goldy and Freddy. Anybody have a great caption for this?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I will get a face group shot later......


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Mary, good job!!!! That is so amazing!!!! What a fabulous picture, just love that one. You are so good with that camera. 

All of the pictures here are wonderful. I will post one of my three later.  :wave:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

My 2, yes, they can be calm, lol.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maisie and Benji playing together.


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I am enjoying all these pictures.. I wish I could join but I only have 1 dog (my sweetheart Golden Hailie). Hopefully in a year or so I can add my group pictures!!!


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

They're all such beautiful photos.

Here's Bonnie and JJ. Sorry it's really big.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I will get a face group shot later......


That is a serious group!!!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Maggie's mom, that's a great shot!

Here is my duo, Bailey & Moose: 

You can tell who's the alpha! :bowl:


----------



## jpwalla0208 (Feb 26, 2007)

> I only have 2 Goldends but I know how hard it is to get them in the shot together.


My first two were always easy to photograph! 
































Then with the three, it is nearly impossible! Without:
1) a treat 









or... 
2) hours of playing "Chuck it"


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

*3 dogs and a little cat*

Got some fresh ones from this morning. Even got Bella to sit with the boyz!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm I know if you click on them, you can enlarge the images, but how do you guys get them to post so large? :uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

This is one of my favorites of Cosmo and Samson:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

justmejanis said:


> Hmmm I know if you click on them, you can enlarge the images, but how do you guys get them to post so large? :uhoh:


I upload mine to photobucket.com, then paste the IMG code here


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> Hmmm I know if you click on them, you can enlarge the images, but how do you guys get them to post so large? :uhoh:


When you're posting, instead of hitting the "Attach" button, hit the "Insert Image" button. The only thing with that is you need them to be hosted somewhere else. Like our own Photo2URL hosting (you'll see that button up on the main menu bar).


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> I upload mine to photobucket.com, then paste the IMG code here


Yep.....same thing with our Photo2URL system.... Just paste teh URL code into your post...


----------



## Muse (Jan 9, 2006)

My golden's family


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Well here's my Jasmine and Artica!!!!

Jasmines Favorite Chew Toy:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh they are so beautiful Martha!!!

I want to tell EVERYONE how beautiful your photos are, I have enjoyed each and every one of them. I am so thrilled to see all of these pictures. Wonderful, thanks for all for taking the time to post them. Thanks Rob for starting this, what a great idea!!!

We are all truly blessed, aren't we???


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I will get a face group shot later......


Teddy just made the comment: "I wonder where Mary will have her golden crew in this thread?"
:wavey:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Muse that is a great looking group!!

I so enjoyed seeing everyone's group shots!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Here's Coach and Oakley


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Here are a couple of Skipper & Misty... It's so hard to get good pictures of them together


----------

